# Taxi Drivers and the new fare structure



## kramer2006 (12 Oct 2006)

The "Irish Economy" thread is in danger of being hijakced by disgruntled taxi passengers (i.e. me) so I'll start a new thread. I think this deserves a thread of it's own anyway.

Now, I don't want to tar all taxi drivers in Dublin with the same brush, but I growing weary of arguing with these guys when I step into a cab.

I'm frequently overcharged. Just last week I was assured that the new fare structure allowed the driver to add a 1 EURO. He seemed like a nice guy so I gave him the benefit of the doubt. I later learned this charge is nonsense, the 1 EURO is charged for "additional" passengers.

Some other examples I've experienced:

- being unnecessarily charged for baggage (a Dunnes Stores carrier bag, yes this actually happened to myself and Mrs Kramer. Needless to say, we got out of the taxi when we saw this charge being applied.

- I have frequently been charged the "airport charge" after flagging a taxi in town to go *TO* the airport. I have since learned this is not allowed.

- I have often been taken by taxi drivers on the "scenic route", particularly en route to the airport. (Ever notice the first question from a taxi driver is "what time is your flight at?". I suspect this is because they want to know if they can take you on the scenic route. They want to fleece you, but they wouldn't want you to miss your flight. They're good lads like that.  )

- Mrs Kramer was overcharged by a taxi driver last week and when she asked for a receipt, she was told he didn't have a roll for the machine. What a written receipt? Nope, none of those either. Unfortunately, she didn't get the cab number or registration.

- Another ripoff is the generally poor condition of taxis in this country. What must tourists think? Taxis frequently smell of vomit (and occasionally the drivers BO!)

I know there are good, honest drivers around, maybe even the majority of them. But in my experience, there's a lot of con-merchants about.

"Why don't you complain when you've been ripped off?" Good question. I have heard stories about people trying to complain of taxi ripoffs and apparently you have to show up at the Carriage Office in person. Don't know if this is true or not. I think the Carriage Office is in the Dublin Castle grounds.

Sorry if this is veering into "Letting Off Steam" territory, but it makes me sick to see these guys striking and complaining. Does anyone have any experiences they'd like to share? Has anyone any experience in complaining to the Carriage Office?


----------



## coinfused (12 Oct 2006)

I was almost charged for a handbank about 6 months ago. I complained and he removed the charge, but not without an argument.


----------



## bacchus (12 Oct 2006)

This thread prompted me to have a look at the new fare structure. 
[broken link removed]it is for reference


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2006)

coinfused said:


> I was almost charged for a handbank about 6 months ago.


A portable financial institution?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (12 Oct 2006)

kramer2006 said:


> "Why don't you complain when you've been ripped off?" Good question. I have heard stories about people trying to complain of taxi ripoffs and apparently you have to show up at the Carriage Office in person. Don't know if this is true or not. I think the Carriage Office is in the Dublin Castle grounds.
> 
> Sorry if this is veering into "Letting Off Steam" territory, but it makes me sick to see these guys striking and complaining. Does anyone have any experiences they'd like to share? Has anyone any experience in complaining to the Carriage Office?


 
its the regulator you complain to now, not the carriage office i believe.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2006)

kramer2006 said:


> Just last week I was assured that the new fare structure allowed the driver to add a 1 EURO.


By the driver? Don't taxis carry detailed information about the new fare structure and what is and is not allowed? You should not have had to depend on the driver for advice. See here and [broken link removed]. 


> He seemed like a nice guy so I gave him the benefit of the doubt. I later learned this charge is nonsense, the 1 EURO is charged for "additional" passengers.


 In future ask for a receipt which they are obliged to provide and if there is any problem contact the [broken link removed]. If they refuse then insist on a writte one and take the taxi number. If necessary stand your ground. 


> Some other examples I've experienced:


 If these happened since the new fare regulations came in then you should contact the Taxi Regulator with your receipt to make a complaint.


> "Why don't you complain when you've been ripped off?" Good question. I have heard stories about people trying to complain of taxi ripoffs and apparently you have to show up at the Carriage Office in person. Don't know if this is true or not. I think the Carriage Office is in the Dublin Castle grounds.


 The _Taxi Regulator _and not the _Carriage Office _deal with these issues now - see the links above.

_Post crossed with previous ones._


----------



## kramer2006 (12 Oct 2006)

Bacchus, thank you for posting that link. Sets out the fare structure very clearly, but I fear there will still be many taxi drivers who are prepared to argue these charges.

A short summary of the charges are:

- Initial Charge: 3:80 (standard rate), 4.10 (premium rate, charged at unsocial hours)
- Booking charge: 2 EURO
- Additional Passenger: 1 EURO (for 2nd and additional passengers only)
- No luggage charges allowed
- No airport charge allowed
- "A taxi receipt printed by the printer attached to the meter (not handwritten) must be given to all customers"

From the same website:



> If you wish to make a complaint to the Commission for Taxi Regulation in relation to a SPSV operator, you must put your complaint in writing. A complaint form is available here, or from the National SPSV Consumer Information line on 1890 60 60 90 The complaint form must be completed, providing all relevant details regarding the incident and also enclosing a copy of any receipt obtained for the journey in question. The Commission must have sufficient evidence to identify the person or vehicle that is the subject of a complaint.


 
But, what happens if the driver refuses to give you a receipt? You haven't a leg to stand on it seems.


----------



## coinfused (12 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> A portable financial institution?


 
   Actually that was a very apt typo- the driver argued that he thought it was a briefcase! I argued back that even if it was he shouldn't be charging it as luggage.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2006)

kramer2006 said:


> Bacchus, thank you for posting that link. Sets out the fare structure very clearly, but I fear there will still be many taxi drivers who are prepared to argue these charges.


They can't because they must display the fare structure in the vehicle for passengers to refer to.


> But, what happens if the driver refuses to give you a receipt? You haven't a leg to stand on it seems.


You insist and if that doesn't work then take their number (prominently displayed on the roof sign) and complain to the regulator.


----------



## kramer2006 (12 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> By the driver? Don't taxis carry detailed information about the new fare structure and what is and is not allowed?


 
Yes they do, but the laminated charge information is often out of date. The same way many drivers still haven't got their meters adjusted to handle the new fare structure. A lot of them rely on this to create confusion and add extra charges. I have seen this on numerous occasions.



ClubMan said:


> In future ask for a receipt which they are obliged to provide .... If they refuse then insist on a writte one and take the taxi number. If necessary stand your ground.


 
Easier said than done, as I have said above, the driver refused to supply Mrs Kramer with a receipt when requested. Mrs Kramer was not about to _stand her ground_ at 10pm in a taxi being driven by a shaved gorilla.


----------



## Humpback (12 Oct 2006)

kramer2006 said:


> in a taxi being driven by a shaved gorilla.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2006)

kramer2006 said:


> Yes they do, but the laminated charge information is often out of date.


Not under the new regulations. See the site that I linked several times above.


> The same way many drivers still haven't got their meters adjusted to handle the new fare structure.


Isn't there some grace/transition period during which this is allowed?


> Easier said than done, as I have said above, the driver refused to supply Mrs Kramer with a receipt when requested.


She should have taken the number and complained so.


----------



## tinkerbell (12 Oct 2006)

Under the PSV regulation amendment in 2000 it is obligatory for all taxi meters to produce a printed, not written, receipt.  All passengers should get one, if not request it and take down the yellow licence plate number and report to Carriage Office if you are refused one.  They can be prosecuted for refusing to issue a printed receipt.


----------



## zag (12 Oct 2006)

tinkerbell - I thought that was the case alright.  A few years back I remember hearing about it and getting printed receipts from taxi drivers all the time, but then over time it seemed to drop off a bit and some times I would get a hand written receipt and sometimes none at all (until I demanded one).  I reckon some of the drivers decided that they would revert to their pre-2000 regulation ways.

I seem to recall that even with the printed receipts the extras weren't detailed out - there would be a lump amount for €4.50 or whatever rather than listing the items.

z


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2006)

Regardless of what might have happened in the past [broken link removed]:


> *Customer Rights
> 
> *As a customer, it is your right to:
> Not be charged more than the metered fare when travelling by taxi or          no more than the agreed fare.
> ...


 [broken link removed]


> *Making a Complaint about a Taxi Fare
> 
> *  In the event of a dispute about a fare, driver conduct, condition or  cleanliness of a vehicle, a customer should pay the fare displayed on the  meter including extras, ensure they get a printed receipt and proceed to make  a formal complaint which will be investigated by the Commission for Taxi  Regulation as appropriate.
> 
> If you wish to make a formal complaint, please request a complaint form  by ringing the National SPSV Consumer Information line on 1890 60 60 90 or [broken link removed]


----------



## kramer2006 (17 Oct 2006)

zag said:


> A few years back I remember hearing about it and getting printed receipts from taxi drivers all the time, but then over time it seemed to drop off a bit and some times I would get a hand written receipt and sometimes none at all


 
Something tells me this is more to do with the driver's tax liabilities than anything. That damned paper trail!


----------



## Guest124 (17 Oct 2006)

Anybody else notice the stickers are mostly in Irish - I take it the Driver will have to translate for the Customer?


----------



## kramer2006 (19 Oct 2006)

BroadbandKen said:


> Anybody else notice the stickers are mostly in Irish - I take it the Driver will have to translate for the Customer?


 
Hmm, very patriotic indeed ...


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2006)

See my post in _Letting Off Steam_. Seemingly the stickers are bilingual with (it seems) _Irish _facing outwards and _English _facing inwards.


----------



## kramer2006 (19 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> See my post in _Letting Off Steam_. Seemingly the stickers are bilingual with (it seems) _Irish _facing outwards and _English _facing inwards.


 
Nice one ClubMan. I used to burn money by getting taxis, until I realised I was being shafted more often than not.

ClubMan's post can be found here:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=38557


----------



## r2d2 (19 Oct 2006)

coinfused said:


> I was almost charged for a handbank about 6 months ago.


 
What sort of deposit would you make there ?


----------



## Benny1 (23 Nov 2006)

yeh


----------



## Benny1 (23 Nov 2006)

yeh


----------



## Miles (23 Nov 2006)

Benny1 said:


> Just had a read its against the law to refuse to pay a hackney or taxi fare.
> Also you must have the money on you and you are expected to have the right amount like the bus and luas.
> Taki drivers dont have to have change and they can call to the cops with you if you dont pay.
> This would look bad for you should you ever want to go to the states.
> ...


 
So where do you have the taxi?


----------



## EvilDoctorK (23 Nov 2006)

Benny1 said:


> Found this site today has good info
> 
> [broken link removed]



One of the first things on that site is 

"Remember Taxi Drivers Ger Deering is not here to help you. He is here to represent the public."

Kind of says it all really doesn't it.


----------



## RonanC (23 Nov 2006)

Benny1 said:


> Also you must have the money on you and you are expected to have the right amount like the bus and luas.


 

when you get on the bus or Luas you know exactly how much its going to cost you or you can find out easliy before hand!!! 

With Taxi's you havnt a clue how much its going to cost do you??


----------



## Benny1 (27 Nov 2006)

yeh


----------



## eddie7 (27 Nov 2006)

the stickers are only in irish on the outside of the rear windows,,the inside shows the fare information and customer rights and the taxi license number, the number of the taxi regulator complaints dept is also there,

no excuse for anyone not knowing their rights or not making a complaint,,,if the taxi doesn't have these stickers displayed DONT GET IN.


----------



## JamesGG (4 Jan 2009)

eddie7 said:


> the stickers are only in irish on the outside of the rear windows,,the inside shows the fare information and customer rights and the taxi license number, the number of the taxi regulator complaints dept is also there,
> 
> no excuse for anyone not knowing their rights or not making a complaint,,,if the taxi doesn't have these stickers displayed DONT GET IN.




They dont use them anymore, it has to be displayed in the car now.


----------

